# Tribal Masks



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Found these at a store in a mall while on business in Illinois. The eyes in the first picture are courtesy of the wig head project from the NJ/PA MNT a few years ago as I had to have somewhere to sit the mask to get a good shot.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=62&pictureid=11154
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=62&pictureid=11155
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=62&pictureid=11156


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My, what big teeth they have:jol:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

These are TOTALLY cool.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are some wild looking masks.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are carved from wood? How Cool!


----------

